# Anyone tow?



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

You should be fine with an LS, LT, 2LT, or LTZ. GM Manual says not to tow with the Eco or Diesel. Chances are because of the aero panels that electronically open and close at the front of the car. If you were to get a Diesel I would pull out the panels on the upper front grill. Then put them back when your not towing. They pop in and out. I did some research and found out that the Diesel has the same transmission as the Cadillac SRX which is rated for 3500 lbs. So I don't think that it is a tranny issue, although gearing is different. I wouldn't tow more than 1,000 lbs with it. You will void your warranty mostlikely unless you can convince them the hitch was only for bikes. Personally I am waiting for them to put out a Manual transmission diesel or I will just get a Jetta with an extended warranty to cover the HPFP problems.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

As a guide the Aussie diesel is rated at 750 kg (1650lbs)if the trailer has no brakes and 1200kg (2645lbs) for a trailer with brakes. Your trailer would be easy, only problem is GM and warranty in USA. In Australia the towing info I gave you is from the Diesel owners manual.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm going to be putting a trailer hitch and doing some light towing with my Eco next spring. The gearing's about perfect for towing, and it should handle a 400-500 lb load on a 4x8 trailer just fine. Weight rating for the Eco is just under 900 lbs of people + cargo, so it is fine hauling 500 lbs on a 150 lb trailer with a 150-200 lb person in the drivers seat. 

Note: I'm also well past the B2B warranty, and am partaking this knowing full well that GM does not recommend it.


----------



## Techteacher (Aug 26, 2013)

This is what I will be towing.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

You should be okay. But keep in mind the diesel rides a little low and it has the active shutter system. You have to keep an eye on the engine temp. Like I said there are a couple panels in the grill opening that you can pop out and that might help a little.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Techteacher said:


> This is what I will be towing.
> View attachment 32530
> View attachment 32538


If your car can't handle that don't carry any passengers. The diesel won't need any panels removed with that load if it doesn't run hot now. GM are just covering their butt for no real reason.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

I was really disappointed to hear that the US diesel didn't have a tow mode. Especially after salivating over the overseas Cruze diesel tow specs. Right now the Volt leases are on par with the Cruze Diesel leases and I may go with the Volt, the sole reason being that if I'm going to end up with a car that can't tow, then I'll take the more techy electric car and try that out.


----------



## Techteacher (Aug 26, 2013)

I am having a hard time even finding a hitch for it here. I think I finally found one at uhaul. I am really liking the car even though I never get to drive it the wife always has it.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I tow a 4x7 utility trailer in my 12 rs that carries about. 700 lbs of lawn gear plus the trailer weighs about 150-200. Tows it like a champ.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Like another poster stated, the transmission is more than up to it. The brakes are up for it as well. I think it all comes down to suspension in the rear....It rides low but it's now unreasonable to expect the car to handle 500lb's of passengers in the backseat and another 250 in the trunk without blinking. More then the weight you tow I'd be watching what my tongue weight of the loaded trailer is mostly. 

If cargo can be balanced nicely over the axles of the trailer and you're doing a nice easy highway cruise, no problem!


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

Techteacher said:


> I am having a hard time even finding a hitch for it here. I think I finally found one at uhaul. I am really liking the car even though I never get to drive it the wife always has it.


There are 3 that are offered on Amazon. Easy self installation. Made by Curt.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is a hitch available for the 2014 Diesel Cruz? thanks


----------



## DaveyMars (Oct 18, 2013)

On my test drive of a diesel, my sales woman read from the manual to me (while I was driving!  ) that it can be used to tow small loads weighing no more than 1,000lbs. She said to her knowledge the hitch would be a 3rd party product. 

I hope this is at least somewhat helpful. 

Now I just need to decide... do I trade in the 2013 200 (Chrysler) ltd with 20k on it for a Diesel Cruz... (don't reply here.... I'll start a thread...  

Happy motoring...
-D


----------



## E365 (Jun 10, 2013)

eTrailer.com lists hitches for the diesel. Interestingly, DrawTite and Hidden Hitch list the same part numbers for the diesel and non diesel models. Curt has a diesel specific model.


----------

